# Hi Newbies and Olbies!



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Hi everyone. I know I have been gone awhile. I had computer classes on Mon. eve chat nites and have been enjoying the great weather, and planting more flowers. Also substituted again for our fibro leader. We may be looking into having an exercise session. You know how it is when you join a new exercise group and they are all way ahead of you, and wonder why you can't keep up. Anyway, most of them in the group seemed interested when I ran it by them, and the hospital will provide the mats they use for their labor/delivery classes.I went to see another Disability Doctor at a different Medical Ctr. (Milwaukee-Froedert) for my case which the judge granted an extension for. He seems willing to state that I was unable to work for the closed period (1995-1998) I had requested during the time of my bowel infection post long-term antibiotic therapy. Cross your fingers that the judge will find that sufficient. Welcom Fiesta from WI! I am approx 50mi. S. of Green Bay. So far, I have not come across a "Fibro" expert in the area. We do have one that could be catergorized as such, since she has fibro herself though. Never have gone to her as I was diagnosed by a Rhuematologist in the early 90's and treated for my neck/shoulder pain by a different doctor who was familiar with fibro before she arrived. (I have also sinced learned to manage my pain with preventive exercises, and trigger point therapy with the Theracane, and warm moist heat with the Micro-buddy). The doc with fibro is a Physiatrist (not to be confused with Phychiatrist). Her job is with rehabilitation therapy (occupational, injury or medical). She has spoke at our fibro meetings a couple of times. I did not agree with her on a couple of minor issues. She said it is good to sleep on your stomach. I have been told the opposite by my chiropracter, and I can feel why. It hurts my neck and my back. (I do miss sleeping on my tummy though). She also suggested taking Tylenol P.M.. I get great results with Diphenhydramine HCL (Benadryl) which is in Tylenol P.M., however, Tylenol has never worked with my pain, much less the more stubborn fibro pain. So, I said if Tylenol doesn't help fibro pain, why bother taking Tylenol on a routine basis, which might in the long run, be more toxic on the liver when it wasn't necessary. Well she wouldn't budge on that one. Who knows, maybe it does help some of you, as we are not all the same. I was given Ibuprofen 800mg every 12 hours for pain for three weeks and it didn't touch my fibro pain, (although it helped my dysmennorhea.) My Rheumi ruled out arthritis on that account and diagnosed the fibro along with the trigger points and other symptoms. The Physiatrist is difficult to get into see too because she has fibro and small children at home. She has had some flares that have caused her to take leaves every now and then. She was unable to help me with confirming the Candida thing, as she states she has never treated anyone for that yet and does not know of anyone who does around here. I have read about it both in the Fibro Network Newsletter and the Endo Association Literature though. It sounds like you have been through alot with your intestinal problems Fiesta. I hope you will soon feel better. Can you tell me your symptoms before you started having all these problems?Welcome to you too Montana. I hope your visit to the states is enjoyable. How did you get (or pick as the case may be) the name Montana? I find massage is very helpful. Once in awhile I can get my husband to give me one, but not all that often. I feel extremely guilty about going to a masseuse (sp?), especially since I am not working now. I have never tried accupuncture either, and found reflexology very painful. (I would never do it again-but that is me). A special hi to you too weener and Lynne. I miss our chats. Lynne, I have peeked in at clouds as you see, but have made only one post so far. Saw you made one on finding out you had Lupus. I was going to respond there, but figured I would just say something here now. I am sorry about your latest diagnosis, as if Fibro was not bad enough. I used to e-mail somebody for awhile last year off a newsgroup who had fibro and lupus. We have since drifted apart. She had to have surgery, and was busy rehabilitating and was off the net for awhile. I finally figured out how to get onto clouds though. I was in a fog condition the first time I went there, and couldn't figure out how to do the local user thing instead of the global user. Seems like a well established and lively board. Glad to see this one is becoming more lively now.Sorry if I left anybody out of my Hellos. Some of you are new, and I haven't become as familiar with you. Hope to see you in chat more in July as my Computer class is off now and doesn't start until the 31st. I have a hopefully fun trip this weekend planned to take a tour up the Mississppi in a paddlewheel boat for a short excursion with my parents. Can't wait. We don't get many or much of vacation anymore. Talk to ya'all later.


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi there Moldie:Welcome back. Over the past couple of weeks we have had a few new members join us on the chat. It's great getting to know the newbies. The sight is getting bigger with more people posting. In my yoga class on Monday mornings I discovered that one of my fellow classmates also has fm. I didn't get a chance to talk to her, but will try in our next class. It's been a very hot summer in Ontario and also a lot of rain. I've spending most of my time tending to the garden (veggie) and cutting grass. We have almost 5 acres to cut. When my riding lawnmower broke down I was using the push mower for awhile. Thank God the rider is back. I want to plant a perennial garden in the back yard. I bought shasta daisy, gallardia, delphinium, to start the garden. I also have lots of iris to split. Now all I have to do is talk my hubby into digging the garden for me. My best friend and my husband's best friend came down for a visit on the weekend. We had a great time. It's been 5 months since I last saw her. She also has fm and understands our limitations. We ended up at a Poultryfest watching chicken chariot races. I haven't laughed that hard in a long time. The chicken who won the race had a chariot made out of Kentucky Fried Chicken Bucket with a gladiator in it. This rooster had to weigh close to 20 lbs. Lots of fun. Anyways, gotta cut grass before it rains. Good luck with your disability claim. I will also cross my fingers and toes. Talk to you on Monday.


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Hi Weener, Those chicken races sounded like a blast. I would have been ROTFLOL. I need some more endomorphines my way. Rainy day, low pressure is here and hard to shake the aches, pains, and fatigue today. I've been pushing myself, but all I want to do is crawl in bed. My eyes are half-mast. Whine, whine, whine! Sorry. Thanks for crossing those fingers and toes. A little prayer wouldn't hurt. I prayed before I went to see him. I remember praying before I went to see the allergist and that worked!







----------------------------------------Keep up the faith, hope, and love.M.


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Hi Moldie! Love your nickname!!! Discribes this WI weather lately to a tee!!! Let me guess---you must be from around Oshkosh or Fond Du Lac area? Oconto Falls is about 32 miles North of Green Bay, but I'm in Green Bay all the time---O. Falls is only 2,000 people. A nice little town, but short on amenities. When my hubby retires, if we can't reach an agreement to moving to a drier state, I told him I would at least appreciate living closer to G. Bay. I'm tires of 30 years of being "on the road". And of course, we're Packer fans. Hubby is pretty faithful---me, it's touch and go. I hate just sitting and watching a game. I feel like I'm wasting time. I ask for the run down after the fact!!! I will get back to you on the "story" behind the intestinal problems. I have to leave shortly for good 'ol G. Bay for an appointment with my D.O. Tonight, I'll try to fill you in or tomorrow, I promise. It sure is interesting to hear of so many of us also having IBS or similar colon problems along with the Fibromyalgia. Wonder what the connection is? I just found out about a Fibromyalgia support group that meets in Green Bay once a month (the second Monday of each month at County Rescue Services) and holds a water exercise class at the Cerebral Palsy Center on Tuesday evenings. If you would like more info this is the number: Susan DeKeyser ### 920 - 468 - 5858. I haven't talked to her yet, but I'm considering. Perhaps she could share some info on how to start a support group in your area. Well, it's time to start my car for that trip to G. Bay. Until later....... Feisty


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Hi Feisty. Moldy is my anachronism for "My Old Lady Disease." I thought about this before I even discovered I was allergic to molds and found out I hand candida. Just thought it kinda fit. I know it sounds negative, and sometimes I think of changing it, but I'll keep it for now. You could have cheated and looked in my profile at the top of my post. (I don't bother looking in many myself). I'm from Sheboygan and have lived here since '74. Before that I lived near WI Dells. I am 48 and one of my (4) brothers (who is 52) lives in DePere with his wife and two children.I've been going to the fibro support group here in town for five years now. It's nice to talk with people who are going through the same things you are. Just like this board! Talk to ya later!P.S. I could sit through about a half of a Packer Game. Then, I got to go do something else too. Enjoyed their winning streak!


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Moldie:It's me again Weener. I just have a couple of questions. What do you use as a sugar substitute? I don't like the taste of aspartame. I want to cut out as much sugar as possible from my diet. Also how did your allergist make the diagnosis of candida. I was diagnosed 1987 with it, took nystatin and felt much better. It's been so long I don't remember how they tested for it. All I remember was my allergist was a hoot. Everytime I went in for sniff or a drop he would tell me a joke. I would come out laughing hysterically. The people in the waiting room must have thought I was high on something. I moved and stopped seeing him. Wish all the doctors were like him. Take care and talk to you soon.


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Hi, Moldie! I don't know how to check the profiles. Every time I try I just get my own. Bummer! What do I need to do. I'm new at computers, so that probably explains alot. Don't understand some of the descriptions and jargon. Know what I mean?! I've put my "case history" under my new folder----"I need your help". Thought it would be easier that way. Your paddleboat excursion this weekend sounds like fun! Hope it's enjoyable for you. Where are you getting on and are you going up the Mississippi or down? To where? Let me know how it was. Happy 4th of July everyone out there!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2000)

Hey to Moldie and everyoneI to don't understand a lot of you all's terms as well as references to different things. Can I ask a few? How do I get issues of the "Fibro Network Newsletter" and the "Endo Association Literature" you spoke of? What does ROTFLOL mean? And, how does candida play into this (and just what is it?). Thank you very much to anyone who can help me. G.B. - Stacey


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2000)

Hey Stacey,ROTFLOL means "rolling on the floor laughing out loud"Lori Ann


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2000)

Thanks Lori Ann - really like that ROTFLOL great visual. sjc


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Hi SCaracter, Here is the address/ph# info you requested:Endometriosis AssociationInternational Headquarters8585 N. 76th PlaceMilwaukee, WI 53223the only ph# I can locate now is (414)353-3367 which is Lynn Reszczynski who is a support group leader in the Milwaukee area. This Association is run by Mary Lou Ballweg who has written a few books you can find at your local library: "The Endometriosis Sourcebook" among others, and the site is also on the Web.Fibroymalgia NetworkPO Box 31750Tucson, AZ 85751-1750ph#: (520)290-5508(they are on the web too)If you are interested in IBS related info, "Participate" is a newsletter put out by the"International Foundation for Functional Gastrointestinal Disorders" or:IFFGDPO Box 17864Milwaukee, WI 53217toll free #: 1-888-964-2001(I believe they are on the web as well)You may be able to pull up some of the specific info I was referring to by doing a search at the top of the BB and typing in key words/my name. Candida info can be found at several links, but the one I like the best that explains it is docdarren.com . Some sites are there to sell you supplements or not so reliable "treatment centers" so you have to be careful. "The Yeast Connection" is a book that was put out by William Crook (also has a site). He was one of the pioneer doctors who treated the condition. There is a strict diet to follow, but as doc darren explains, it is not that necessary to be quite that strict. I kind of played it like the Atkins diet. The first 2 wks are strict, and then you have to reach a nutritious balance. Low Carbs is actually what they both hone in on. Candida is also mentioned in Atkins Book too. Jacob Teitelbaum is a doctor who has fibro, and also treats for this and has written about it in his book: "From Fatigued to Fantastic." I believe he has a site as well. Many doctors think that it is only a problem for those very ill patients with AIDS and Cancer, and that it has to present itself in the upper GI to be legit. Because it is found in everbodies bowels it is "normal" they figure. The counter argument is that certain drugs like antibiotics, birth control, and steroids kill off healthy bacteria that keeps candida in check and then the candida proliferates and causes problems in the gut. The symptoms are gas, bloating, and stooling problems. If one gets other fungal or vaginal yeast infections, this is also a clue. Nystatin use to be given in liquid form and contained sugar. It is given differently today, and Diflucan is the treatment of choice, especially when it is considered out of control/causing more systemic symptoms. Some docs give one dose of Diflucan and leave it at that, which is only effective if it it confined to the vaginal area. Too much can cause liver problems, but my doctor said at the low dosage I take (100mg) and the frequency I take (1 tab-twice wkly, which I have cut down to once a week), that he has never seen a problem with it. Some docs will check your liver enzymes on a routine basis, which is a good idea.Weener, My allergist did double-blinded sublingual provocative allergen testing and intradermal, as well as blood. I don't use added sugar nor the usual substitues and select products with very little sugar in. Ice cream and occasionaly gum are the products I use that contain the substitutes. Mostly I eat natural foods that naturally contain sugar. Stevia is a substitute that you might be able to find at a natural foods store. It comes from a plant. I use carrot juice for my salad dressing with oil. salt and pepper/other herbs since I can't have citric acid. I seem to be able to tolerate Ranch drsg alright. When I use condiments or have products that contain added sugar, I just eat very small amounts. I try to stay away from fermented/aged products too and very low to no yeast. Feisty, all of our profiles are at the top of each individual's posting. It is the first icon, I believe. If you put your cursor by it, it should tell you. Then just click on the icon. I believe you asked me about the possibility of yeast with you in another posting. Perhaps I have answered some of your questions here.My paddleboat trip was super as was the weather! Riverfest was great fun. View from our hotel room fantastic! It was nice visiting with my parents and brother's family again since we only see each other a few times a year. My Dad who has Parkinson's was singing and whistling which I haven't heard him do in a long time. I think he enjoyed it. I helped my Mom out by bringing food and helping prepare and clean up, and I know she appreciated that since she has fibro and arthritis too. My brother from Kalamazoo is coming this Friday, so we will get together, this time at my house, again.


----------



## geomv (Aug 9, 1999)

HI fibro sisters, I haven't been on in quite a while, last week hubby and I went ot the beach for a few days, last night I missed the chat; the kids were here, by the time I thought about it it was too late. I'll be gone the rest of this week; hopefully I'll get to chat next week. Welcome to all the newbies, there's akways room for more. Didn't know there was so many of us out there, and I'm sure lots more. BYe for now. Georgia


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Thanks, Moldie! All that info!!!! I appreciate it as well as I'm sure everyone else does. Glad to hear you enjoyed Riverfest, etc. I had fun on the Chat Line last night. There were light moments and there were heavy moments. And I finally said Goodnight around 12:30 A.M. (Central time). And it was still going strong with a couple of gals! I imagine we are all going to have a hard time finding someone "qualified" who can test us for Candida, Chlamydia, and Mycoplasma. I'm going to keep plugging away on that. Having a bummer of a day, again. Yesterday and today---killer migraine. Gave myself a shot of Imitrex last night around 10:30 or so and it didn't work. Tried to get some sleep, hoping I would sleep it out. No such luck, so this morning I located some Vicodan left over from my abdominal surgery. Been taking 1 every 3 hours. Lessens it a little, but not gone. I've had to use so much Imitrex lately that I think it might be rebound migraines. I go thru this every so often. I'm wondering if it isn't related to the Estrogen replacement called Estratab. Side effects are swelling of legs and feet, bloating, headaches. And I have all three!!! Will check with my Doc. So......We didn't do anything today. Larry took a motorcycle ride to Green Bay and picked up a few things and I managed to fertilize the landscaping plants and give our little Shih Tzu and much needed bath. I'm in the process of making a "simple" supper for hubby and son. I don't mind staying around home, Larry hates it. Don't know why we have this big house. Fix, repair, maintain is not his style if he can possibly get out of it!!! I do most things around here. He does only heavy duty, and the lawn---with a rider mower! Gotta go and see about that supper for those starving men!!!


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi There Moldie:Thanks for your reply. You are a bundle of information. How do you remember all of this stuff? Anyways, it doesn't matter, just very thankful that you are here. I was happy to hear that you had a wonderful time visiting your family. Family is so important. The older I get the more I realize how important my family is to me. Unfortunately, I don't get to see them as often as I would like, but I do talk to them often. Thank God for long distance plans. Yahoo! Anyways, hope to catch up with you next Monday on the chat.


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Hi weener, geo, and fiesty, Glad the chat went well and your welcome. Summers are so busy that I don't get into chat as often as I'd like to. My brother from Kalamazoo and his son is coming on Fri., and my other brother and Mom and Dad on Sat.. They are very big into yards so I felt I had to spruce ours up. I sheered the shrubs, pulled weeds and poisened the weeds in the cracks of the driveway. I will probably pay dearly tomorrow. My abdomen is especially killing me. I only weigh 110 lbs., but when I'm on my feet too long it still bothers me. I think it's the gas build-up, and probably weak abd. muscles. I pretty much do all the yard work but mowing. I can't start it and our yard is so lumpy it is difficult to push. I told my hubby if he would get me a riding mower, I'd do that too. I think he wants to keep that one manly job for himself.


----------

